# kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen



## masterofpain (26. Mai 2010)

also hallo erstmal ich hab schon ein wenig in diesem forum rum gesucht und auch schon gute tips gefunden nun hab ich trozdem ein paar fragen

ich würde gerne meine teichfolie verschwinden lassen dazu benötige ich diese kiesfolie 

wie ich gelesen habe läst sie sich nur schwer verarbeiten weil sie so dick ist zudem kommt der relativ hohe preis

da ich noch genug pvc folie übrig habe hab ich mir gedacht ich mach mir sowas selber mit sand oder kies  nun ist die frage wie ich sand und pvc folie verbinde 

mir wurde zu silokon oder harz geratten 

mein vater sagte mir aber das sich silikon im wasser aufkösen kann bzw stoffe freisetzt die wohl nicht so gut sein sollen 

deswegen würde ich wohl ehr zu einen harz tendieren aber was für ein in den baumärkten in meiner gegend konnte man mir nicht weiter helfen 

also meine frage ist eigentlich recht einfach welcher harz hält auf pvc^^ 
oder gibt es da noch andere möglichkeiten 

und dann bin ich noch auf der suche nach einer guten bachlauf pumpe mein teich fast ca 3500 liter mit fisch besatz 

die pumpe sollte einen filter speisen an an den dann gefolgt ein bachlauf hängt 

ich hätte gerne bei einer förderhöhe von ca 1.50 m noch ca 1200 liter/h 

kann mir da jemand was empfehlen 

ich bedanke mich schonmal


----------



## heiko-rech (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen*

Hallo,

ich würde bezüglich der Kiesfolie keine Experimente machen. Ich habe mir die fertige Folie mal angesehen. Bereits beim drüberreiben löste sich der Belag ab. Zudem dann der, wie du schreibst hohe Preis.

Mit der Zeit wird sich aber auch diese Folie mit Belag vollsetzen und auch nicht mehr die gewohnte Optik haben. 

Schon mal an Ufermatten gedacht? Die kosten nicht viel, lassen sich gut verarbeiten und sind nach ein bis zwei Jahren komplett zugewachsen.Das sieht dann auch natürlich aus.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## masterofpain (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen*

wie sieht so eine bewachsene uffermatte aus und sie schaut ja auch ausn wasser raus verändert sie sich da auch?  oder bleibt sie da wie gekauft?


aber es müste doch aber auch irgendwie gehen eine pvc folie mit sand zu verbinden


----------



## heiko-rech (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen*

Hallo,


masterofpain schrieb:


> oder bleibt sie da wie gekauft?



Zum Glück nicht! Die wächst ein, entweder mit Pflanzen deiner Wahl, oder mit dem, was sich von selbst ansiedelt.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen*

Moin.

Ufermatte sieht nach zwei Jahren so aus:  
Links ist der Teich, das dunkle längliche die Ufermatte und rechts ist der Ufergraben...
Irgendwann wird die Matte komplett verschwunden sein.

Original schaut sie etwas giftig grün aus. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36


----------



## heiko_243 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen*

Ich würde keine Steinfolie selbst machen, zumindest nicht wenn sie an recht steilen Wänden zum Einsatz kommt. Guter, wirklich dauerhaft haftender, wasserbeständiger Kleber ist teuer (z.B. auf Kautschukbasis) und die Herstellung aufwändig, weil die Steine alle in eine dicke Klebeschicht eintauchen müssen.
Die industriellen Steinfolien sind nicht geklebt, sondern die rückseitige "Folie" ist gegossen und die Steine sind in die Folie zum Teil mit eingegossen.
Da fällt zwar bei der Verarbeitung einiges ab, das ist aber nur der Teil der nicht weit genug eingegossen war.
Ich habe damit etliche senkrechte Wände verkleidet, an denen mir die grüne Ufermatte schlicht nicht gefallen hat. 
Mit einer alten Schere und einem Scherenschleifer bewaffnet, kann man die Matten auch brauchbar zuschneiden.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen*

Ich habe auch jahrelang die Steinfolie am und im Teich gehabt. Im Teich war sie beim Rausnehmen noch sehr schön, aber die Folie, die außerhalb des Teiches war, war bröselig und die kleinen Kiesel zum größten Teil weg. Ich würde heute keine Kiesfolie mehr nehmen (von den Kosten mal ganz abgesehen), und selbermachen hält wohl noch weniger als die fertig gekaufte. Ich kann mich da Annett anschließen, ich glaube, es gibt nichts Besseres als die Ufermatte.


----------



## masterofpain (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen*

kann das sein das die uffermatte sowas wie ne art rasenteppich is?

ich hab heut im baumarkt so ne art kokusmasse nur aus plaste gesehn halt viel fein maschiger is das auch sowas?


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen*

Ufermatte sieht ähnlich aus wie Vlies, nur - zumindest auf einer Seite - lockerer verwebt.
In die lockere Struktur kann man Sand etc. einstreuen, das dann auch an Ort und Stelle bleibt.
Die Rasenmatten sind nicht geeignet.
Im  Baumarkt oder Gartenmarkt habe ich noch keine Ufermatten gesehen, nur das übliche Kokoszeugs, das sich relativ schnell auflöst.
Am einfachsten ist Online bestellen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## masterofpain (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: kiesfolie selberbauen und noch mehr fragen*

ok dann werd ich es mit einer Ufermatte versuchen ich denk mal in grün schauts am besten aus


----------

